
How Segment's Peter Reinhardt built a successful co after crashing and burning - tim333
https://www.businessinsider.com/segment-peter-reinhardt-success-failure-y-combinator-2018-8?IR=T
======
tim333
As seen in his recent startup school talk and some past ones
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Peter%20Reinhardt&sort=byPopul...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Peter%20Reinhardt&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

It's actually quite a funny story in the businessinsider article -

feedback tool for lectures. Students surfed the web rather than use

similar for software

pg: "'So, just to be clear, you've spent half a million dollars and have
nothing to show for it?'"

new idea - data analytics tool.

>Reinhardt said. "I said, 'That's literally the worst idea I've ever heard of
— it's 100 lines of code and open source. You can't build a business from
this."

>In 18 days, we had 70 companies sign up.

Now $100m + company.

